# Natural Tick Treatment



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,
I just wanted to share a little first hand experience with Rose Geranium oil for preventing ticks. The past couple weeks we've been frequenting a trail area that's been ripe with ticks. Even after fresh applications of Frontline, we'd pick 10-20 or so of the buggers off our boy throughout the hike. After doing a little internet research, we tried Rose Geranium oil. The difference is night and day. We haven't found a single tick on him since applying it before our hikes. (currently we just put a couple drops on a paper towel and rub it all over him) I hope this helps people who are looking for an additional or alternate way to keep ticks off.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

That sounds good. I will have to look up where to get rose geranium oil!


----------

